# Honda Hugging Emoji



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I would like to know who is the creator of the Honda Hugging Emoji ?

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

HONDA, That's a TORO !!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> HONDA, That's a TORO !!


Its a Honda! 

Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

hsblowersfan said:


> I would like to know who is the creator of the Honda Hugging Emoji ?
> 
> :blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:


That would be me! 

I made it maybe 5 years ago..
Once upon a time, there was another snowblower forum, (which is now essentially extinct, and deservedly so, due to a moderator who did nothing about an extremely rude troll, was friends with him, tolerated him, and even joined in on his nasty tirades..and other mods and the admin didnt care, and just allowed it go on..) and that forum, being of a generally nasty and unfriendly bent overall, often had snarky rude discussions about Honda owners, and how much of a cliquey bunch they can be, etc..

So someone made a comment that was something like "do they even hug their snowblowers every day?" My thought was: so what if people love their snowblowers so much that they want to hug them?  So in response to the rude jerks on that forum, I made the "hug your snowblower" smiley.. 

Then I joined this forum, abandoned the other one, and brought the smiley with me..
this forum is a billion times nicer than that other one..

So that is how the "hug your snowblower" smiley/emoji came about..it's the only good thing that came out of that other forum! 

Scot


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> ...the "hug your snowblower" smiley/emoji


Scot, got a larger version you can share? It has a fan club here at Honda HQ.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Scot, got a larger version you can share? It has a fan club here at Honda HQ.


Robert,
no, sorry, thats the one, the only, and the "full size" version.
I made it that size because that is the general size of all animated smileys..
and I used another smiley .gif as the template, which was already that size.

but feel free to copy and share it anywhere you like..
Im declaring it "public domain"..

Scot


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank you Scot. 

:blowerhug:


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Scot, my hats off to you sir. 

Even a fellow Ariens fan (such as myself) has to appreciate the hard work and dedication to this,,,,,,,,,,,,, do I dare say,,,,,,,,,, "Sport" ,,,,,, us people, a few degree's off center, enjoy.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

sscotsman said:


> That would be me!
> 
> I made it maybe 5 years ago..
> Once upon a time, there was another snowblower forum, (which is now essentially extinct, and deservedly so, due to a moderator who did nothing about an extremely rude troll, was friends with him, tolerated him, and even joined in on his nasty tirades..and other mods and the admin didnt care, and just allowed it go on..) and that forum, being of a generally nasty and unfriendly bent overall, often had snarky rude discussions about Honda owners, and how much of a cliquey bunch they can be, etc..
> ...


This is great Scot, now I consider this emoji to be *very special.......!

:blowerhug::blowerhug::blowerhug:
*


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

thanks everyone, glad I could add a little something to the snowblower Zeitgeist! :happy:
Scot


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> HONDA, That's a TORO !!


 *HEY BROTHER FROG. you have the time and maybe the talent. make a tree hugging POWERSHIFT Emoji.*


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I took a look at doing it and it's going to be a while before I try to tackle it. Never done one before.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I took a look at doing it and it's going to be a while before I try to tackle it. Never done one before.


 well just give it the old college try. there BROTHER FROGk:k:k:k:k:


----------



## Eyeboltman (Dec 16, 2013)

Cool I like the red Honda Snow blower ! Now it that Snow Blower was GREEN !


----------

